# KDE X11 problème avec la souris



## Mabeille (23 Mai 2004)

Salut tous le monde

j'ai un petit soucis.
sur un ibook G4 14" 1ghz 

j'ai installé X11 et le SDK qui va avec
installé FINK 0.7 pour OSX 10.3
enfin compilé KDE par FINK jusque là nickel
j'ai modifié le xinitrc pour lancer KDE au lancment de X11 (darwin)
là nickel le problème c'est que le bouton du touchpad ne fonctionne pas
donc j'ai mis une souris usb 3boutons pareil le curseur réagit le bouton droit aussi mais pas de bouton gauche pas cool pour utiliser KDE
idem en passant par les touches clavier pour se déplacer rien a faire 

qql1 aurait une idée


@++


----------



## tejor (21 Août 2004)

Pour répondre au problème de souris (bouton gauche) constaté sur KDE, il faut modifier le script startkde. Ce dernier teste le systeme et dans le cas de Mac OS X il lance quartz-wm...
L'idée est bonne mais le mariage quartz-wm KDE pose apparemment problème !
Il faut mettre en commentaire ces lignes afin que le window-manager de kde : kwin puisse etre lancé.
C'est chouette KDE mais trop poussif l'utilisation - dommage


----------

